# Euro Tripper 5, February 3/4, 2017 - Ft Myers, FL



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Euro Tripper is back again.​*

Bigger and better than anything we have done before.​
Back to Jet Blue Park, but now 100% of the main show will be on the giant, lush, green grass of the West Soccer Fields. Massive spot and plenty of room all on one field. 

Also we are returning the big drive on stage, but even bigger, wider, longer and more low friendly.

New this year is a beer garden and a premeet Friday night. BBQ event, with food, DJs, drinks, BMX demos and lots of fun.


Also returning is our Tour Series dedications. This year the tour moves to Holland and we are partnering with the amazing Men In Volkswagens (MIVW) event. 

Our Title Sponsors for the event are, Airlift Performance, Volkswagen of America, UroTuning and Simply Clean. 

The Friday BBQ event is sponsored by UROTuning.

www.eurotrippershow.com for more information.


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

Will somebody be doing Unitronic tunes here?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

sterkrazzy said:


> Will somebody be doing Unitronic tunes here?


We are working out the details of what we will be doing for the show! In the mean time if you decide you want to do a tune sooner, stop by and see us at Urotuning in Tampa! We should be having some black friday sales going on this week as well!


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

UroTuning said:


> We are working out the details of what we will be doing for the show! In the mean time if you decide you want to do a tune sooner, stop by and see us at Urotuning in Tampa! We should be having some black friday sales going on this week as well!


I'm not sure I'm ready yet. I'm waiting to see if APR is gonna fix the issues with their newest tune, so hopefully that happens before the show and I can decide what I want to do. If it doesn't drive any better afterwards I'm sure I'll switch to Unitronic just for the better support...


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Our pre-select section is open for applications. See details on the website 

Www.eurotrippershow.com. 

There are two rounds of applications 

Its free to apply and no charge if selected. 

Event ticket is required to be confirmed however.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

No ability to pay cash at the gate this year. Must get a ticket. Only takes a second. 

Http://eurotripper.ticketleap.com


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome collaboration with John Ludwick/ The Governors Club. Free goodie to those selected to Mutts Nuts section


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Any great deals on wheels like a couple of years back with Forge and the $500 3SDMs??? 

Sent from my Z987 using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Papa_Dios said:


> Any great deals on wheels like a couple of years back with Forge and the $500 3SDMs???
> 
> Sent from my Z987 using Tapatalk


Definitely great deals. Keep an eye out! Details soon.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Our Showcase section(Mutts Nuts) will close for applications Saturday. It costs nothing to apply, and if selected we send you some very nice gifts. Awesome deal!

Hurry. Only requirement is to have your event ticket. 

Submit by sending photos and a write up of the car and why you want to be in the Mutts Nuts. 

Email :[email protected]

Details on the website. 

Www.eurotrippershow.com


----------



## Jane32 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ok I point


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Also a great premeet BBq event Friday 3:00-8:00


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Tickets are still available. Get them at eurotripper.ticketleap.com

Ticket needed for any Euro to be part of the event. Regardless of Mutts Nuts. We have lots of room for those not trying to compete and also those interested in competing for trophies but didn't make Mutts Nuts. 

Ticket covers all your passengers. 

We will not be accepting cash at the gate. Ticket system is targeted to stay open, but please do all of us a favor and get your ticket now for a smooth event.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Title Sponsor UroTuning is also hosting he official After Party at Buffalo Wild Wings ( At the Forum, Colonial and I75). Stop by the UroTuning booth at the show for complete details and a ticket for a free beer even! Tons of fun. Massive parking lot for tons of Euros.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

We are now going to allow entry by cash(no ticket) at the gate. After final review with the security, concerns were raised about wether enough fans knew tickets were required. 

So we are now allowing cash at the gate. The price at the gate is $30 and includes a $5 raffle ticket. 

Purchasing a ticket online instead is significantly cheaper and smoother entry ($20). The ticket system stay open. We highly encourage you to use the online ticket method instead of cash at gate. 

Cash at gate customers will also not be able to be counted in the Best Club trophy competition, since we have no data for cash sales.


----------



## GSWSEL15 (Jan 1, 2017)

*Euro Tripper 5*

*Look for WhanAB Innovative Auto Designs at show 

WhanAB has been around 10 Years

Solid Customer Service./......*


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Last post before the event. 

The BBQ is Friday at the same venue as car show. Your event ticket gets you into both. 

The drive on stage went up today and it looks amazing! Must see. 

The venue is in perfect shape. Massive space. Nice soft grass. 

Lots of vendors, food, bmx trick demos, animal rescue, amazing raffles, DJ, and more. 

Online event ticket is $20 and still open. Will stay open. 
If you chose cash at gate, it will cost $30 and includes a free $5 raffle ticket. 

Www.eurotrippershow.com
For complete information. 

See everyone there.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you to all who attended and supported the event. It was a great turnout and most likely our best event so far.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.palmtreepetrolheads.com/2017/02/eurotripper-5-on-35mm-trip-back-in-time.html?m=1


----------



## Dick. (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job on the event Paul, new layout was really nice and the setup gave you plenty of room to see the cars. Ill be in attendance next year for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

Came here to post my link and you already beat me to it :wave:

Thanks again for a great event. 




swfloridamk6 said:


> http://www.palmtreepetrolheads.com/2017/02/eurotripper-5-on-35mm-trip-back-in-time.html?m=1


----------

